# Robby the Robot Colors



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

My mom has a vinyl Robby the Robot figure (stands roughly about 18"), and came with a pretty bad voicebox. I planned to fix it up by removing the cheap voicebox and adding the Starling Tech electronics to get it to light up and talk:

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=robby

My questions is what colors are used for the different parts of the robot? Are there any sites that provide references. The main body color seems to be a satin charcoal-black color. Anyone have ideas what model paint would match this?

Thanks.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't try to re paint the vinyl.

I'll post the colors I used on my P/L robbies and the Big x plus Robbie I just finished in a bit...gotta cook dinner..send an e mail if you are in a hurry..


Steve


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Testors Model Master gunmetal rattle can buffing metalizer. Talked to Fred Barton, despite what many think of him or his replicas, and John Rigg, who owns an original piece. He specifically mentioned this paint as being the closest, but you don't want to spray it directly on vinyl.

http://www.the-robotman.com/
http://www.robothut.robotnut.com/
http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/features/sci-fi/forbidden-planet.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know how Tamiya lacquer sprays do on vinyl but I used their Gunmetal (dark) on the PL plastic kit. Enamel paints do not do well on vinyl for sure.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

You can prime it with a coat of acrylic paint.

The color I used on mine was Humbrol Metalcote 27003 - gunmetal. Buffs up really well and looks great,


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

So I shouldn't mess with the vinyl at all?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> So I shouldn't mess with the vinyl at all?


Liquetex spray acrylic would do fine IMO. Worked for me on my LIS Robots. You just need to create the right colour using various shades.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Why are you considering painting the vinyl?

The color I used on all the P/L Robbies I built was testor's graphite dust lacquer..and it's a very HOT paint..(it lifted all the primers I tried except automotive heavy duty primer) I figure it would marr the vinyl at the very least..

With the X Plus Robbie, my goal was to add all the Hoo-Haa I possibly could without doing anything to the vinyl but cut holes in it. 
That post is on page 2 here at sci fi.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=49822

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=41385

If you are using the Starling tech light and sound kit all the pics of my build are in the tutorial Stan will send you and it's here too or you can e-mail for suggestions.

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It might be the old Masudaya Robby.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Was hoping to get the gunmetal look of the actual robot but now I am nervous about doing anything to the vinyl. My Mom will be happy either way so I will stick with just getting him lit up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Dude, It sounds like you may have the Masudaya vinyl figure.
Earlier this year i restored my old figure along with the Masudaya LIS Robot.

You can in fact paint the figure safely if you first prime it with a vinyl paint or primer in the rattle can available at your local Autozone store.

I first primed my figures with the vinyl paint and after allowing to dry, I painted it with Tamiya dark gun metal spray paint in the rattle can.

It turned out great, And dried perfectly without ANY tackyness at all.
Use these two paints on your Robby and he will look very close to the original, And you wont have to worry about any drying issues.

Both paints are perfectly safe to use on your vinyl model..Good luck!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

spocks beard said:


> Earlier this year i restored my old figure along with the Masudaya LIS Robot.


Pictures required.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You can use Duplicolor Sandable Auto Lacquer Primer on vinyl kits, you can get a rattle can of it at most Auto Zones. I've built the Masudaya Robby & LIS robots both with it, as well as numerous other vinyl kits. It will take acrylic, enamel or lacquer paints no sweat. I mostly use the "Hot Rod Grey" primer, but the white primer is nice for figures & white projects. You got to spray it outside or with plenty of ventilation, but other than that is the best overall primer I've found.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I painted my Masudaya kits with Tamiya acrylic paints right over the vinyl with no problems. They make Gunmetal in a jar too and it airbrushes well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

spocks beard said:


> Dude, It sounds like you may have the Masudaya vinyl figure.
> Earlier this year i restored my old figure along with the Masudaya LIS Robot.
> 
> You can in fact paint the figure safely if you first prime it with a vinyl paint or primer in the rattle can available at your local Autozone store.
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the advice! I will look into this. I have an Auto Zone very close to where I live.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

spocks beard said:


> Dude, It sounds like you may have the Masudaya vinyl figure.
> Earlier this year i restored my old figure along with the Masudaya LIS Robot.
> 
> You can in fact paint the figure safely if you first prime it with a vinyl paint or primer in the rattle can available at your local Autozone store.
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the advice! I will look into this. I have an Auto Zone very close to where I live. Any particular brand you recommend (or name of primer)?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

No problem.
I had the same reserve before i repainted my Robby & LIS Robots.
It was another member over here that steered me in the right direction (Thanks again Zathros!)

I suppose any brand of Gun Metal paint would look and work well..Just make sure that after you remove the voice box, Wash the vinyl figure with warm soapy water and allow to dry before applying the vinyl paint/Primer. 

I have posted some of my old build ups over here in the past, But have been too lazy to replace my old broken camera as of yet.

Hopefully, Eventually this summer i can upload some photo's of my two Masudaya robots.
They really turned out nice.:thumbsup:

I hope to see some completed pix of your Robby as well!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

spocks beard said:


> I first primed my figures with the vinyl paint and after allowing to dry, I painted it with Tamiya dark gun metal spray paint in the rattle can.


Okay, I am having a little trouble finding the Tamiya Dark Gun Metal Spray Paint. What I have found is this:

http://www.amazon.com/Tamiya-Spray-Lacquer-Paint-TS-38/dp/B0069FYCZ4/ref=pd_sbs_t_7

Will this work?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is the right color. The light stuff is called "light" Metallic Black is not too bad either. I used the Gunmetal before and it was quite nice.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I found that I liked the Testor's Buffable metalizer paint. Buffing it up a little with a polishing stick really makes it even closer to the Forbidden Planet look. But be sure to prime it properly or you'll have real problems.


----------

